# Closing the river?



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

*Just an FYI for the avon whitewater park, and below. *

*CONFLUENCE METROPOLITAN DISTRICT*
*28 Second St. Suite 213 Edwards, CO 81632*​ 

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE CONTACT:
Draft 4/5/07 Andy Gunion, 970-748-7585
​*Road and Path Closures in Avon for Gondola Rope Pull*
_Several road and path closures will occur in Avon between April 7-21 to accommodate the Riverfront Express Gondola Rope Pull Project._

*Avon, Colorado – April 5, 2007 –* The Riverfront Express Gondola rope will be pulled from Monday, April 16 – Friday April 20. The following closures will be necessary for the preparation and execution of this project.

<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 9pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 18pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo2">Hwy 6 (between Avon Rd. and West Beaver Creek Blvd.): Brief periodic closures prior to 6:00am on April 10 and April 20 <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 9pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 18pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo2">Prater Road (from Village Road to Bachelor Gulch Trail): Closed April 16-20 <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 9pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 18pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo2">Bike Path from Prater Rd. to Hwy 6/Elk Lot: Closed April 7-21 <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 9pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 18pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo2">Elk Lot (western end): Closed April 7-21 <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 9pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 18pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo2">Avon Riverfront Bike Path (from West Beaver Creek Blvd. to Hurd Lane): Closed April 7-21 
Eagle River for Fishing and Boating (from just west of Town of Avon Kayak Park to Avon Sewer Plant): Closed April 7-21


----------

